# E-Cigs And The Nanny State



## Alex (28/5/15)

*Peter Phelps On E-Cigs And The Nanny State*

Liberal NSW government whip Peter Phelps makes a speech against hardline nanny statists who want to see e-cigs banned.

More info:
Categories:Types, Presentations

Published by: **** Puddlecote on May 27, 2015
Copyright:Traditional Copyright: All rights reserved



Highly recommended reading.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------

